# HWBOT Country Cup 2016



## Lubke (26. Oktober 2016)

Es ist wieder soweit. Die Weltmeisterschaft im Extreme Overclocking beginnt. Ab dem 1. November treten die Nationen im HWBOT Country Cup gegeneinander an. Zuletzt konnte Australien den Hattrick schaffen und hat somit drei Weltmeistertitel erreicht. Es ist langsam an der Zeit, dass auch Deutschland eine Weltmeisterschaft nach hause holt. 

Link zum Event: OC eSports

*Stage 1: X265 1080P*

    Enddatum: 2016-12-18 13:00
    benötigt werden 8 verschiedene LGA1150/1151 CPUs
    Das Ergebnis ist der Durchschnitt der besten 8 Ergebnisse

*Stage 2: SUPERPI 32M*

    Enddatum: 2016-12-19 13:00
    benötigt werden 6 LGA1155 CPUs "from different CPU subfamilies"
    Das Ergebnis ist der Durchschnitt der besten 6 Ergebnisse

*Stage 3: 3DMARK03*

    Enddatum: 2016-12-20 13:00
    Use 5 different GPUs with unique Nvidia G92-G98 Core, one GPU core only
    Das Ergebnis ist der Durchschnitt der besten 5 Ergebnisse

*Stage 4: 3DMARK FIRE STRIKE EXTREME*

    Enddatum: 2016-12-21 13:00
    Use 5 different AMD GPU models, single GPU only
    Das Ergebnis ist der Durchschnitt der besten 5 Ergebnisse

*Stage 5: GPUPI FOR CPU 1B*

    Enddatum: 2016-12-22 13:00
    Use 5 different AMD CPU models, one each from AMD K10, 15h gen1, gen2, gen3 and gen4
    Das Ergebnis ist der Durchschnitt der besten 5 Ergebnisse

*Stage 6: 3DMARK VANTAGE PERFORMANCE*

    Enddatum: 2016-12-23 13:00
    Use AMD CPU and Nvidia GeForce 900 series graphics cards
    Nur ein Score wird nenötigt

Im Forum von Hardwareluxx wird schon eifrig für Deutschland geplant, darum verlinke ich den Thread dort mal:  [Sammelthread] HWBOT COUNTRY CUP 2016 - nationaler Thread - beat the Aussies!

Ich hoffe dass sich möglichst viele Leute anschließen und wir dieses Jahr den Cup holen!


----------



## _P5ych0_ (6. November 2016)

sind ja diesmal eine ganze Menge Stages wo AMD gebencht wird


----------



## Lubke (10. November 2016)

is doch zur abwechslung auch mal ganz nett 
vor allem weil die hardware dafür viel weniger kostet 
aber intel ist auch mit skylake, broadwell, devils canyon, haswell, ivy und sandy gefragt. is ja auch nich ohne. und dann noch nvidia mit G92, also 8800GS bis GTS250 und mit GTX900. also für fast jeden was dabei, oder?


----------



## Lubke (14. Dezember 2016)

Der Endsprut läuft. Sonntag wird die erste Stage geschlossen und dann folgt jeden Tag eine weitere...
Aktuell befindet sich Deutschland auf Platz 1, aber das kann sich ja bekanntlich noch sehr schnell ändern. Jetzt heist es Daumen drücken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um das thema ordentlich abzuschließen: der cup ist vorbei und deutschland hat es leider "nur" auf den dritten platz geschafft gegen sehr starke australier und übermächtige griechen, denen dieses jahr niemand das wasser reichen konnte. dann müssen wir uns den cup halt 2017 holen


----------

